# Looking for gaming group: Cleveland, Ohio USA



## Treachaoain (May 4, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to these boards, and I'm also looking for a local, gaming group or an online game.

I generally have Wednesaday nights and Thursdays off.  Contact me if you have any ideas, or post back to this.  ookaywhatever(@)netzero.net.

Thanks.  Happy Gaming.


----------

